
Xkcd #2185: Disappearing Sunday Update - theafh
https://xkcd.com/2185/
======
alex_duf
This is clever, the disappearing nature of the message makes it feel more
urgent, so more shares and more attention in general.

------
joelkevinjones
Am I the only one who wanted to try all of the different access methods to see
what would happen? I didn't even know there was such a thing as a gopher
portal.

------
Qwertystop
It is no longer Sunday, but it's still there.

------
consumer451
If you are late like me:

[https://i.redd.it/u2oulql87me31.png](https://i.redd.it/u2oulql87me31.png)

[https://old.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/cm9q8o/disappearing_s...](https://old.reddit.com/r/xkcd/comments/cm9q8o/disappearing_sunday_update_undisappeared/)

~~~
coolreader18
The image is still up at imgs.xckd.com:
[https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/disappearing_sunday_update.png](https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/disappearing_sunday_update.png)

------
jamestimmins
I really really want Randall to make a physics textbook based on xkcd. There's
so much potential here.

------
cafard
Thanks for posting this.

